# Saskatchewan Correctional Workers Walk Out



## Inspir (21 Dec 2006)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act



> *Saskatchewan correctional workers walk out: union*
> 
> Jail guards across Saskatchewan walked off the job Wednesday night after contract talks between the union and the province broke down.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2006/12/20/sask-strike.html?ref=rss


----------

